# Votre lettre au Père Noel?



## DandyWarhol (7 Décembre 2004)

Vous avez commandé quoi vous au Père Noel?  
On sait jamais ça nous donnera peut etre des idées de cadeaux...  

*DW*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Décembre 2004)

Très bonne idée !!!!!  

Moi, je voudrais bien recevoir :

- le coffret "l'intégrale de Woodstock" CD + DVD
- une oreillette bluetooth pour mon GSM
- un "multi-card reader" pour mon PB 12"
- une clé USB avec lecteur MP3 incorporé (gadget !  )
- une reproduction de radio des années 50 avec "l'oeil vert" qui bougeotte
- une mandarine pour mettre sur mon bureau (la lampe hein pas le fruit !  )
- une nouvelle calculatrice financière de poche HP ... j'ai perdu la mienne !  
- un porte-badge en cuir pour faire classieux dans mon nouveau futur job
- un vieux téléphone en bakélite avec le cadran à impulsions (qui fonctionne évidemment !)

on verra !!!! :rateau:


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Décembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez commandé quoi vous au Père Noel?


 Ah.


 On t'a pas dit ? 



 Non, non.

 Rien.


----------



## Nephou (7 Décembre 2004)

une grande tables (avec ses rallonges) pour accueillir de grandes tablées familiales et amicales

sinon je vois pas


----------



## Macounette (7 Décembre 2004)

J'aimerais que les distances soient moins grandes..... *soupir* 

:love:


----------



## DandyWarhol (7 Décembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais que les distances soient moins grandes..... *soupir*


Pareil.. :rose:  Je sais pas si ça se commande ça


----------



## Nephou (7 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> sinon je vois pas



ben si, 'suis bête  les chaises qui vont avec


----------



## Pierrou (7 Décembre 2004)

Moi un clavier MIDI plug and play compatible OS X que je vais etre obligé de commander sur le Store parce que impossible à toruver en magazin, pis la version longue du Retour Du Roi......


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2004)

une amoureuse :love:


----------



## MrStone (7 Décembre 2004)

_ [mode utopique] _ la paix dans le monde 

_ [mode pragmatique] _ une augmentation !!!

_ [mode je rêve à voix haute] _ un K700 :love: 

_ [mode probabiliste] _ un shorty pour ne plus avoir froid dans l'eau 

_ [mode je me lâche carrément] _ des chaussettes pour mon iPod :rose:


----------



## duracel (7 Décembre 2004)

Une femme qui m'aime.
Si possible, belle et riche.


----------



## touba (7 Décembre 2004)

[Mode=Message Perso ON]j'ai pas ramoné la cheminée cet hiver si tu pouvais, cher pere noël, passer par le chauffage électrique merci...[Mode=Message Perso OFF]

 sinon je veux rien de spécial, à part peut-être revoir vite ma princesse... 

 bah oui... :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> une amoureuse :love:



nan, tant qu'à faire, deux... :love:  
Merci Père Noël


----------



## touba (7 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> nan, tant qu'à faire, deux... :love:


 ouais bah elles vont pas le rester longtemps... amoureuses !


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> ouais bah elles vont pas le rester longtemps... amoureuses !


Mouais. déjà qu'une j'arrive pas à la garder... 
Ou alors deux, mais qui s'aiment bien aussi  :mouais:  :love:  :mouais:


----------



## yvos (7 Décembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> [Mode=Message Perso ON]j'ai pas ramoné la cheminée cet hiver si tu pouvais, cher pere noël, passer par le chauffage électrique merci...[Mode=Message Perso OFF]
> 
> sinon je veux rien de spécial, à part peut-être revoir vite ma princesse...
> 
> bah oui... :mouais:


 le père noël, ça fait quelques années qu'il utilisent kazaa : plus propre, plus rapide, pas de rênes à nourrir. 

 sinon, moi, je suis prêt à recevoir tous les cadeaux, à l'exception d'un pull jacquard, ça me fera toujours plaisir :love:..

 ça fait plusieurs années que je récupère des cadeaux utiles (merci maman et belle-maman): c'est moins sympa (sauf le fer à repasser qui peut faire office de chauffage d'appoint), mais ça m'a fait tardivement réaliser ce que j'aimais avant tout à nowel: retrouver toute la famille et même plus et boire du bon pinard ...le reste, c'est un détail


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

Cher Père Noël, Je voudrais que tu m'apportes les choses suivantes :

- un avion radio commandé (si si c'est pas une connerie)
- un jean (je te fais parvenir les mensurations par mail)
- une paire de chaussures noires super classes (comme celle de l'année dernière, ...mais en noir)
- une chemise Gucci (idem mensurations)
- un APN
- un nouveau VTT
- des t-shirts sympas pour zoner le week-end (ou au bureau).

et aussi :
- la paix dans le monde etc....pleins de trucs pour tous....etc....



- ah bon Père Noël, tu es fauché cette année ????? bon alors une pitite bouteille de Bordeaux et ce sera super !!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> le reste, c'est un détail


L'année dernière, j'ai eu un détail blanc de 40 Go offert par ma petite femme sur lequel il était gravé "je n'ai tant de chance que parce que tu m'aimes"
Depuis elle a du se dire que la chance ça ne fait pas tout, et du coup, je ne sais toujours pas ce que je fais à Noël, ni où, ni avec qui...


----------



## DandyWarhol (7 Décembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Ah.
> On t'a pas dit ?
> Non, non.
> Rien.


Non on m'a rien dit, et j'ai rien envie qu'on me dise


----------



## poildep (7 Décembre 2004)

Cher Père Noël,

je voudrais la paix dans le monde et à manger pour tous les enfants. 


Et aussi je voudrais un ActionMan-Turbo-Jeep-Hélico.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> nan, tant qu'à faire, deux... :love:
> Merci Père Noël



finalement, j'en prendrais 3, si c'est pas trop abuser...


----------



## MrStone (7 Décembre 2004)

Gourmand !   :hein:  :rateau: 

 

 :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Gourmand !   :hein:  :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> :love:


 
 J'aurai dit : vantard !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> - une reproduction de radio des années 50 avec "l'oeil vert" qui bougeotte
> - une mandarine pour mettre sur mon bureau (la lampe hein pas le fruit !  )


eh Zebig', c'est quoi ces trucs là ?  


les années 50 on ne connait pas (enfin moi en tout cas).


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> J'aurai dit : vantard !



Ben non, mais comme quand on fait une liste faut toujours demander plus pour laisser le choix... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

bonjour pere noel, 

cette année je voudrais un tas de chose, comme d'hab quoi !!!    

- un isight , un clavier/souris sans fil , un ipod mini rose et pendant que tu y est
aussi un alu 17"  
- une clef usb ou meme simplement la lumiere iduck rose a avec coeurs rouge 
- un apn tres facile a utiliser   
- un foulard et un parfum mais si possible pas d' hermes comme tous les ans 
- des fringues, un tas de fringues  mais pitié pas de robes ni des jupes  oublie pas les chaussures qui vont avec   
- un sac vuitton 
- une petite voiture style smart ou la  street ka


et puis enfin , 
- des tonne de santé pour ma mamancherie
- un amoueux durable pour fifille cherie
- un ange gardien pour fiston



voila     


merci papa noel !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Décembre 2004)

Cher Père Noël !

J'allais vous demander la paix, le bonheur, la santé et la sécurité ... mais ça, on vous le demande tellement que vous ne devez plus en avoir dans votre hotte...

Alors, donnez-moi ce qui vous reste, tout ce qui vous reste ... la faim, la soif, la maladie, la guerre, la souffrance et le malheur ... mais à deux conditions : que ce soit mon dernier Noël et que plus jamais après moi personne ne reçoive ces cadeaux...


----------



## pixelemon (7 Décembre 2004)

un blouson de snow burton AK black
un DD interne 7200 trs pour mon 15'
une souris bluetooth si un modèle correct sort avant nawell

et puis aussi une un gisement de pétrole dans les landes couvrant les besoins européens pour quelques décennies
et puis un spray anti sida qui guerri en deux applications locales (mentholé)
et l'abolition planétaire des emballages...

ah j'oubliais... mes deux cheminées sont en état de marche ! (cf l'ipod carbonisé de l'année dernière)

merki


----------



## molgow (7 Décembre 2004)

... le Bonheur ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> ... le Bonheur ...


le bonheur ? c'est simple comme un alu' 17''


----------



## Bassman (8 Décembre 2004)

Yo papa nowel,

Bon tu loupes pas cette année, tu te barres pas avec mon G5.
Si tu peux m'apporter une caisse de bon bourgogne.
Tant que j'y pense, une nana sympa, un groupe de zik qui décolle enfin. Et puis si tu peux m'apporter une Basse Sadowsky 5 cordes, couleur bois naturel, accastillage alu anodisé.

Ah ! Pis si t'as le temps, passe me prendre un Gothchial pour le lendemain matin, pas trop cuit, mais tu demandes a Joubiou, il a l'habitude de ce que je prend.

Tu oublies pas de t'essuyer les pieds en arrivant. Un p'tit verre de remontant t'attendra sur la table du salon. Et en sortant tu tires juste la porte.

Bon allez becots j'ai pas que ca a foutre


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...que plus jamais après moi personne ne reçoive ces cadeaux...


  Ta bonté te perdra....


----------



## golf (8 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ...pour accueillir de grandes tablées... amicales


Tu donnes quand la date de ton ÆS 


Bon, pour le coup, je vais jouer les Pères Nöel 


			
				fabienr a dit:
			
		

> une amoureuse :love:





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> - un amoueux durable pour fifille cherie


Je cherche le moyen de faire sans la belle-doche  :mouais:
Quoi que, il suffit d'avoir un Mac et l'Adsl pour avoir la paix  :love:


----------



## dool (8 Décembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> ... le Bonheur ...



Ce petit paquet cadeau il se trouve tout au fond de toi et c'est pas facile pour le père Noël de te l'apporter...ou alors ca risque d'être assez gore !  
Je suis d'humeur taquine ça t'es tombé dessus  :rose:


Sinon, pour la nowel, j'aimerai......rien......j'ai bien suffisament a faire comme ça


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Décembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ce petit paquet cadeau il se trouve tout au fond de toi et c'est pas facile pour le père Noël de te l'apporter...ou alors ca risque d'être assez gore !
> Je suis d'humeur taquine ça t'es tombé dessus  :rose:
> 
> 
> Sinon, pour la nowel, j'aimerai......rien......j'ai bien suffisament a faire comme ça



J'ai bien fait de ne pas participer à ce thread  

J'aurai répondu comme Molgow - en plus j'aurai dit voir heideroosjes en concert   - le bonheur et comme l'a dit Dool je l'ai en moi ou mieux nous l'avons en nous


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour le coup, je vais jouer les Pères Nöel
> Je cherche le moyen de faire sans la belle-doche  :mouais:
> Quoi que, il suffit d'avoir un Mac et l'Adsl pour avoir la paix  :love:



:mouais: ah, j'y avais pas pensé: quelle age fifille?  
T'as des photos Robertav?


----------



## golf (8 Décembre 2004)

Bon, je vais tenter la version Web ou encore le mail car la version pédestre manque de fiabilité


----------



## duracel (8 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> finalement, j'en prendrais 3, si c'est pas trop abuser...




Si t'en prends Trois, il y en aura moins pour les autres égoïste.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche le moyen de faire sans la belle-doche  :mouais:
> Quoi que, il suffit d'avoir un Mac et l'Adsl pour avoir la paix  :love:




héé !!!!!!    

je demande un amoureux pour fifille, pas un grand -pere !!!    :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: ah, j'y avais pas pensé: quelle age fifille?
> T'as des photos Robertav?




elle est tres jolie mais trop jeune pour toi : 16 ans !!!      

et puis il y a deja des soupirants : n'est pas djfox ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> elle est tres jolie mais trop jeune pour toi : 16 ans !!!



bon, je veux bien faire une exception et descendre ma limite à 16 si j'ai ton accord, mais c'est bien pour rendre service! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## golf (8 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je demande un amoureux pour fifille, pas un grand -pere !!!    :love:  :love:


Hé, je ne suis que le Père Noël moi  :mouais: 
Quand à "Grand Père" mes fifilles et fifils sont pas pressés  :rateau: 
Et si t'insiste, je lâche minigolf et il est redoutable     :love:


----------



## golf (8 Décembre 2004)

Il y a juste un hic, il connaît et aime bien fabienr  :bebe: 
Zut


----------



## poildep (8 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Et si t'insiste, je lâche minigolf et il est redoutable     :love:


Mouaif.  Le catalogue de La Redoute aussi est redoutable.


----------



## poildep (8 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Mouaif.  Le catalogue de La Redoute aussi est redoutable.


 Et je ne parle pas des trois Suisses !    :love:


----------



## golf (8 Décembre 2004)

Jalouse


----------



## poildep (9 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Jalouse


 oui, j'avoue :rose: j'aurais adoré être le fils du Père Noël.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> oui, j'avoue :rose: j'aurais adoré être le fils du Père Noël.



 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

tu lui piqurais tous nos cadeaux    :rateau:


----------



## poildep (9 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:
> 
> tu lui piqurais tous nos cadeaux    :rateau:


 ben ouais !  T'aurais plus qu'à assurer le coup avec une cloche, pour avoir les cadeaux à Paques.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben ouais !  T'aurais plus qu'à assurer le coup avec une cloche, pour avoir les cadeaux à Paques.



et toi dans le rôle de la clochette...    :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (9 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et toi dans le rôle de la clochette...    :mouais:  :rateau:


 ouaip, chuis une fée, dans mon genre


----------



## golf (9 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ouaip, chuis une fée, dans mon genre


Je te vois mieux en Peter Pan, grand dadais


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Je te vois mieux en Peter Pan, grand dadais



on voit l'amélioration de la vue  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (9 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Je te vois mieux en Peter Pan, grand dadais


 je devrais peut-être pas, mais je suis touché. :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il y a juste un hic, il connaît et aime bien fabienr  :bebe:
> Zut


Ben oui, mais c'est un garçon. Moi les garçons, c'est pas mon trip... Désolé Beau pap... :affraid:  Euh désolé Golf!!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Décembre 2004)

Je constate que Robertav ne me parle plus. Tu te méfies de moi? :mouais:   
Atends, je suis un mec vachement bien, tu sais! et puis riend e tel que l'expérience pour une jeunette!!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je constate que Robertav ne me parle plus. Tu te méfies de moi? :mouais:
> Atends, je suis un mec vachement bien, tu sais! et puis riend e tel que l'expérience pour une jeunette!!!





j'en doute pas mon cher fabien mais je ne suis pas sure
que fifille veuille d'un "vieux" !!!    



je voudrais aussi demander un amoureux pour mamancherie
quand elle vient chez moi j'ai plus un minute a moi et
s'elle aura un homme peut etre que.......


----------



## Aurelien_ (10 Décembre 2004)

J'ai commandé un iPod mini silver et des écouteurs iPod in-ear. Ils sont arrivés mais pas touche avant noël.


----------



## DandyWarhol (10 Décembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commandé un iPod mini silver et des écouteurs iPod in-ear. Ils sont arrivés mais pas touche avant noël.



Tu t'es fait le cadeau toi meme?  Tu crois que tu vas réussir à attendre Noel?
.. Imagine, tu ouvres la boite..:love: .. tu le prends en main..tu mets 2 ou 3 de tes chansons préférées, juste pour voir.. :love: .. 
Le père Noel n'y verra que du feu.. et ni vu ni connu le 24/12 tu le remets dans sa boite l'air de rien


----------



## queenlucia (11 Décembre 2004)

stp cher père noël..... 
je voudrais vraiment que tu m'amènes ce scooter que je t'ai commandé...............parce que put....... j'en peux  plus de  faire des heures de bouchons en voiture !!!!!!!!
Please père noël  !!!!  je n'en puis plus !!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'en doute pas mon cher fabien mais je ne suis pas sure
> que fifille veuille d'un "vieux" !!!



Je suis pas vieux d'abord


----------



## duracel (11 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas vieux d'abord



Mais non, simplement en pleine force de l'âge.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour pere noel,
> 
> cette année je voudrais un tas de chose, comme d'hab quoi !!!
> 
> - un amoueux durable pour fifille cherie



Salut, je suis envoyé par le père noel, je peux t'aider  :love:

(Sur mon etiquette il y à ecrit : "compatible avec les modèles feminin de 16Ans" et je suis aux normes européennes)


----------



## kitetrip (11 Décembre 2004)

Père Noël je veux beaucoup de choses :

- une Mazda RX-8 241ch  
- ou alors des nouvelles suspensions pour mon Astra 1.6i de 1992  
- je re-veux mon Nokia 8850 (pourquoi je l'ai un jour vendu ?    )
- mon année de Licence  
- la paix dans le monde, au moins pour le jour de Noël  
- le retour de ma dernière ex :sleep: si elle est devenue moins bête  
- une bonne raclette entre cousins  
- mon CD de "Open Door" que j'ai commandé à la Fnac (mais, tu t'offres des trucs ?   )


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Décembre 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, simplement en pleine force de l'âge.


35 ans le 14 janvier. En plus je fais vachement moins (à cause des cheveux rouges? :mouais:  )
Mais bon, je comprends que ça effraie les moins de 20 ans. Allez Robertav, n'aie pas peur, je remonte ma limite. 22, pas moins...   :love:


----------



## duracel (12 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> 35 ans le 14 janvier. En plus je fais vachement moins (à cause des cheveux rouges? :mouais:  )
> Mais bon, je comprends que ça effraie les moins de 20 ans. Allez Robertav, n'aie pas peur, je remonte ma limite. 22, pas moins...   :love:



C'est marrant, je suis aussi du 14 janvier.  
Mais pas de la même année.


----------



## paradize (12 Décembre 2004)

Qu'on ressuscite mon frère qui est mort un 24 décembre... :-(


----------



## FANREM (12 Décembre 2004)

Moi, c'est comme d'habitude, Musique, livres et concerts :

Alors, plus en détail :

L'Aurore de Murnau en Dvd qui vient d'etre restauré 
1 ou 2 CD DE R.E.M que je n'ai pas encore (mais ca devient de plus en plus difficile à trouver)
Les années Charlie (l'histoire de Charlie hebdo)
10 entrées à l'Elysée Montmartre (panachage avec le Zenith accepté)

et pour ceux qui n'ont pas d'idée
une bouteille de vin rouge
ou des marrons glacés

Voila, naturellement, j'ai eu des bonnes notes, été gentil, et tout le tralala... :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Décembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Moi, c'est comme d'habitude, Musique, livres et concerts :
> 
> Alors, plus en détail :
> 
> ...



Tu ne lui as pas demandé The Undertones ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Décembre 2004)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on ressuscite mon frère qui est mort un 24 décembre... :-(


Une pensée pour lui de ma part ce soir là.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

bon je remonte ce thread qui avait pris une tournure un peu tristoune (une pensée pour paradize : le plus difficile est pour ceux qui restent ). Allez les gars (zé les filles) on passe commande auprès du barbu (le père noël pas l'autre). 

En ce qui me concerne, je voudrais que les potes de Macg me boulent pour les fêtes   


A vous.


----------



## queenlucia (14 Décembre 2004)

alors, par ou je commence !!
Un appareil photo reflex numérique avec un bon nombre de pixels !!
un canapé bleu turquoise de chez habitat ( trés cher bien sûr !!)
une soucoupe et un pot pour replanter mon arbre !!
un scoot pour éviter les bouchons !!
le superbe téléphone nokia pour fashion victim's !!
et............. j'en garde un peu pour demain !!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

Chère père Noël,

  ça fait longtemps que je ne t'ai pas écrit ... j'avoue que je ne croyais plus en toi :rose: mais cette année, vu la situation ...je crois que tu es bien mon seul espoir d'avoir quelque chose sous mon sapin ... (tu as vu je l'ai bien décoré hein, rien que pour toi ? :love: ouais bon mes filles c'est juste une excuse :rose: )

 l'an dernier j'ai été gâtée par la panoplie "Pijama - pantoufles - et bonnet de nuit " tu as été très gentil de m'apporter ça ...la flannelle (matière noble) ... les motifs des bisounours roses dessus (très raffiné) ... l'ensemble gainant m'a été très utile ; ce fût une très bonne idée aussi ... le robot multi fonctions : il m'a changé la vie ... et les serviettes de table réjouissent à coup sûrs mes amis (enfin les rares qui acceptent les invitations), les derniers (amis) que j'ai loué ont beaucoup aimé, ce liseré façon lierre sur ce tissus imitation marbre vert.

  Par contre je crois que j'ai suffisamment d'eau de cologne à la lavande pour les 120 prochaines années.

 Aussi cette année, je voudrais te demander des choses plus ... plus ... enfin, au cas où tu n'aurais pas trop d'idée j'aimerai bien te soumettre quelques idées de cadeaux que j'ai eues, et qui me feraient vraiment vraiment plaisir :rose:

  Euh par hasard tout à l'heure j'ai vu que les rugbumen avaient sorti un dévédé :rose: il a l'air très intéressant, les photos ont l'air très ... artistiques (et tu connais mon goût pour l'artistique) ... et puis ils ont aussi leur nouveau calendrier, et leur agenda, et leur post'it (format géant) ... et ..et ...:love: ... :hein:  

  Humhum je disais ...

 Sinon il y à des petits objets de décoration qui me plaisent bien ... y'en a de toutes les couleurs ... par contre ils ne se trouvent que dans un seul type de magasins (va savoir pourquoi !!!) ... notamment si tu vas faire tes courses à Pau, celui qui se trouve à côté du cinéma Le Méliès ... son nom commence par ERO .....et finit par XXX, 3è étagère en partan du bas, au fond du magasin à droite ! 

 Ensuite comme tu sais ... j'ai quelques travaux à faire à la maison (oui problème de tuyauterie) mais hélas je n'ai pas les moyens de me payer un bon plombier efficace ... alors si je pouvais rajouter ça dans ma liste ...j'ai déjà (pour t'éviter de chercher et donc de te faire perdre ton précieux temps) j'ai déjà trouvé la personne idéale, un plombier de renom ... contacte Paolo ManosDeOros 0869 69 69 69 ... tu peux le faire venir de la semaine du 10 au 15 janvier ... il y à beaucoup de travaux à faire 

  Merci beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup père Noël !!!


  PS : si tu pouvais rajouter 1 billet de train Pau / n'importe où mais assez loin pour le Lundi 10 janvier ... merci ! 


  Merci encore, je te fais plein de poutous ... à très bientôt ... je t'attends avec grande impatience. :love:


  Lorna


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh par hasard tout à l'heure j'ai vu que les rugbumen avaient sorti un dévédé :rose: il a l'air très intéressant, les photos ont l'air très ... artistiques (et tu connais mon goût pour l'artistique) ... et puis ils ont aussi leur nouveau calendrier, et leur agenda, et leur post'it (format géant) ... et ..et ...:love: ... :hein:



Tu sais quoi? C'est ma boite qui a fait ce DVD!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais quoi? C'est ma boite qui a fait ce DVD!


  t'en as pas ... en rab ???


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

et si on demandait à un modo de jouer les Père Noël. Je sais pas moi, Webo par exemple.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> et si on demandait à un modo de jouer les Père Noël. Je sais pas moi, Webo par exemple.


  Non vaut mieux prendre un vieux ... c'est plus crédible !

  Amok par exemple


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Non vaut mieux prendre un vieux ... c'est plus crédible !
> 
> Amok par exemple


sinon, il y a Zebig' mais il va sentir un peu le pinard   : pour les plus jeunes de MacG ça va poser des soucis


----------



## mado (14 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Chère père Noël,


Non, non, ce n'est pas moi. Malgré l'ambiguïté des genres.. 



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> les derniers (amis) que j'ai loué ont beaucoup aimé, ce liseré façon lierre sur ce tissus imitation marbre vert.


Dis, à ce propos, je n'ai toujours pas reçu le chèque  . T'as mal noté mon adresse, l'autre jour  ?



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Par contre je crois que j'ai suffisamment d'eau de cologne à la lavande pour les 120 prochaines années.


Je confirme !   
3 lessives et impossible de se débarasser de l'odeur ! D'ailleurs si tu pouvais rajouter un zéro sur le chèque pour l'eau et l'électricité de la machine à laver, stp. D'avance merci.



Bon, pour les cadeaux et les problèmes de tuyauterie j'peux pas faire grand chose. J'y connais rien :rose:  , mais pour le billet de train, demandes un Pau/Montpellier. C'est ma semaine sans enfants..


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Non vaut mieux prendre un vieux ... c'est plus crédible !
> 
> Amok par exemple



euh...

non, rien  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Non vaut mieux prendre un vieux ... c'est plus crédible !
> 
> Amok par exemple




et bien      

je savais pas que Amok avait la barbe blanche et la canne !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Dis, à ce propos, je n'ai toujours pas reçu le chèque  . T'as mal noté mon adresse, l'autre jour  ?


  Humhum ton chèque ton chèque !!!
  D'abord mes clés, le chèque *après* !!!  
 



			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme !
> 3 lessives et impossible de se débarasser de l'odeur ! D'ailleurs si tu pouvais rajouter un zéro sur le chèque pour l'eau et l'électricité de la machine à laver, stp. D'avance merci.


   Ben oui :rose: faut bien que je fasse diminuer mon stock ... :rose:
  J'en ai des litres !!!

   Pour le zéro c'est --->  *NON !!!*



			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour les cadeaux et les problèmes de tuyauterie j'peux pas faire grand chose. J'y connais rien :rose:  , mais pour le billet de train, demandes un Pau/Montpellier. C'est ma semaine sans enfants..


  Mais biensûr :mouais: ... 

   C'est pas assez loin ...


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je savais pas que Amok avait la barbe blanche et la canne !!!!


M...e, quoi !
robertav, c'est pas une canne :affraid:


Bon, à part çà  :rateau: 
J'ai fait çà par mail [perenoel@laponie.fl] et j'ai bien reçu un courriel de confirmation avec le n° de tracking et tout et tout  :love: 

Maintenant, je prie pour qu'il ne se fournisse pas chez CDiscount et qu'il n'utilise pas TNT  :mouais:    :affraid:


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et bien
> 
> je savais pas que Amok avait la barbe blanche et la canne !!!!


a ou o ??


----------

